# Pescatarian/Vegetarian/Vegan



## Wish85

I don't like labels but I guess you could call me a 'pescatarian/pescetarian' as I don't eat meat (only fish) and I live off fruit, vegetables, nuts, eggs & legumes. Just reaching out to see if there are any other pregnant mama's that may be the same or vegetarian or vegan etc?

Did you change your diet whilst pregnant? I've obviously cut down on my fish consumption due to the recommendations.


----------



## beemeck

I'm vegan and didn't change a thing ! My doc just made sure it wAsnt a new diet then told me that whAt is good for me is good for my baby :)


----------



## Wish85

Hi Beemeck! That's excellent that you didn't have to change your diet. I've read a lot of vegetarians/vegans end up eating meat during their pregnancies purely because of their cravings - not for nutritional reasons.

When not pregnant I would normally eat a tin of tuna with lunch and maybe 2-3 serves of low mercury fish for dinner per week but I've pretty much cut out the dinner fish and just kept the tinned tuna every day. Instead I opt for beetroot burgers or meat felafels with dinner yummo!


----------



## beemeck

Oh wow I haven't heard of non meat eaters craving meat - I think I would have just gone with my fake meat if that had ever happened , I don't even know what real meat tastes like anymore to crave it lol ! Seems like most women are turned off by meat during pregnancy anyway. I don't know much about fish either but sounds like you are finding a good balance that works for you :)


----------



## Wish85

Meat aversions are very common in first tri, all the stories I've heard of are after the sickness and strong sense of smell has tapered off but that's awesome you didn't crave meat - your body obviously loves everything you feed it and doesn't want anything else xx


----------



## george83

I'm only vegetarian not vegan but I never started eating meat during any of my pregnancies. I had low iron levels in all 3 pregnancies and my midwife didn't once suggest that I tried eating meat either, hopefully you manage to make it work for you too


----------



## Wish85

I actually have too much iron naturally occurring in my body:wacko:


----------

